# water in spark plugs in 96 Altima



## laigs (Sep 21, 2007)

The guy I got my car from casually told me when he was 'going to' repair problems he said he would, that for some reason there was water in the spark plugs when he pulled the wire or whatever out. He said he thought it got there when he steam cleaned the engine. Is this possible?  If so, after running it should it not go away? Is this a sign of a big problem as I have had some already. The used distributor he put on it is messed up again and when I crank it it runs rough and sorta misses when I accellerate the engine while idling. It will miss and die. I also have a hesitation problem when I put it into gear and go. What do I do? I am a woman and new to a Nissan. Can someone advise me? I think he is trying to hoo-doo me...or I have been hoo-dood. Also, I discovered that the heat control slide is gone and I can get no heat. I think the whole unit needs to be replaced and he says not, but I have no clue how he is gonna get a slide in it...do you?
Bear with me please! Thanks in advance.


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

ripped off. If theres water in the spark plug area (not the cylinder) then if you take off your valve cover gasket you'll most likely see a white substance. That would be your "oil". Because your running rough you prollie have a broken valve cover gasket (leads to water in oil) or vacuum leak. I wouldnt buy it if you havent yet


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I would agree. If you do decide on purchasing this automobile, then take the car to a shop that works with imports, and have them check it out. If they tell the car needs something then the guy won't mind either nocking the price way down, or taking the car to get fixed himself. If there isn't anything truly wrong woth the car; he won't going with you get the car checked out. BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------

